
Busted: elegant unit testing for Lua - ajacksified
http://olivinelabs.com/busted
======
ajacksified
We also broke out the assert library (<https://github.com/Olivine-
Labs/luassert>) and the realllly basic beginnings of a string key/value store
for i18n (<https://github.com/Olivine-Labs/say>) while building this. Luassert
is a drop-in replacement for lua's built-in assert, and you can use it in any
Lua testing lib (like lunit.) These will be thoroughly documented soon™.

busted is inspired by frameworks like Mocha and Jasmine, and comes bundled
with support to easily change the output functionality, write your own
asserts, chain and negate asserts, and integrates an i18n library so that you
can customize the language in the output. It installs using the luarocks
package manager.

------
exogen
Sorry to be off-topic, but is there secretly some _good_ Lua documentation out
there people use? While learning Lua yesterday (for use with Redis), I was
astonished at how poor the official docs are. Even the book and the Lua Users
wiki aren't that impressive. They all appear to be stuck in 1995.

~~~
daurnimator
The reference manual is fantastic: <http://www.lua.org/manual/5.1/manual.html>
I rarely need to refer to anything else.

When learning you should read PiL (Programming in Lua)

------
endgame
I'm most impressed by the fact that the first thing you are hit with is a
thorough and readable code sample.

